

The first iOS 7 app is live on the App Store - boennemann
https://excellenteasy.com/blog/posts/how-the-web-empowered-us-to-ship-ios-7-ui-only-7-days-after-its-announcement/

======
gregorkas
"HTML5 is ready for prime time." \- actually, it's not. Try Android and you'll
see. Although your app mimics the iOS 7 look, I wouldn't go bragging about it.
Even the default HTML table looks like iOS7 so clearing all the styles out of
your iOS6 implementation isn't all that impressive.

I must say that the functionality of the app really does a great job at
behaving like a native app, but there was some lag when returning to the main
screen via the "Cancel" button.

When HTML5 is ready for prime time, I want it to fly. I want the apps match
the performance of native apps (stop fooling yourself, currently they are
close but not perfect) or even outperform them.

~~~
david-pfahler
I can understand your frustration and we've been there. Sure, it can still be
harder to make great apps with HTML5 than native code. I'm the first to admit
that. But, that is due to a lack of tools and frameworks not due to issues in
the technology itself.

I'm happy that you like our app, but I admit it isn't perfect. On the other
hand, how many native apps are far from perfect? We have set our mission to
create the tools needed to create amazing apps with web technologies and we
hope to prove that it is possible. Again, I admit that the tools aren't widely
available, yet. But the underlying technology is ready in my opinion.

Consider this: How hard would it be to ship iOS 7 UI with a native app now?
Why did no native developer do that, yet? Isn't it kind of telling that we
were able to do it, despite the fact that a lot of people still say that HTML5
is far inferior to native programming? I'm not saying I have the only truth, I
just hoping that people reconsider their prejudices and give the web a chance.

~~~
goyalpulkit
> Consider this: How hard would it be to ship iOS 7 UI with a native app now?

Why would you want to ship iOS7 UI now specially on the devices that don't
have iOS7 yet? It just wouldn't look good. Btw, I don't think that would be
impossible to do, but it would be stupid.

------
camcollins
Technical nuances of HTML5 and native apps aside, I was impressed with the
quick turn around time you guys had to go from the WWDC announcement of iOS 7
to submission in the App Store in 7-days. I am speaking purely from a business
and market timing perspective.

